
China's space station 'out of control' and on crash course to Earth - jonbaer
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-space-station-tiangong-1-crash-tiangong-1-out-of-control-a7319916.html
======
nostrademons
Good thing, otherwise how else would Sandra Bullock get home?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmyi7GRl4Hk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmyi7GRl4Hk)

